# Book Cliffs?



## Bustin Bucks (May 27, 2008)

anyone been to the books latley? got pics?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Yes, viewtopic.php?f=8&t=7938&p=93968&hilit=book+cliffs#p93968


----------



## elkhunterUT (Jan 21, 2008)

We just spent a long weekend over the 4th of July out in the Book Cliffs scouting for the upcoming bowhunt. Here are a couple pics we took:


----------



## springerhunter (Apr 17, 2008)

Outstanding pics!!!!


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

Nice picks, that will get the blood going! If you don't mind me asking, what were the average temps during the day down there over the 4th? Anyone know what the average temps are generally for the rifle when it's good weather down there, and how low it gets at night?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

great pic. i like the one of the bear. there some good looking bucks there.


----------



## elkhunterUT (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks for the comments on the pics. It was fun taking them. We got much better video with a better zoom of some bigger bucks.

UintaMan: the average temps during the day were in the mid-70's I would say. The first day we were there (Thursday) it was warmer than that, but by Friday it got overcast and rained a little during the day and at night, so it cooled it off pretty good. I would guess mid-day average temps out there are in the mid to high 80's - just a guess though, I am by no means an expert.

It is a cool area and there are a TON of deer. The bear was pretty cool-he didn't mind too much that we were there, but he kept his eye on us. He had an interesting coat-very blonde on the body and jet black head and face.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

elkhunterUT said:


> Thanks for the comments on the pics. It was fun taking them. We got much better video with a better zoom of some bigger bucks.
> 
> *UintaMan: the average temps during the day were in the mid-70's I would say. The first day we were there (Thursday) it was warmer than that, but by Friday it got overcast and rained a little during the day and at night, so it cooled it off pretty good. I would guess mid-day average temps out there are in the mid to high 80's - just a guess though, I am by no means an expert.*
> It is a cool area and there are a TON of deer. The bear was pretty cool-he didn't mind too much that we were there, but he kept his eye on us. He had an interesting coat-very blonde on the body and jet black head and face.


Awesome, thanks for the info, can't wait to get down there to do some scouting.


----------



## Bustin Bucks (May 27, 2008)

Thanks guys and great pics that one buck is a smoker!!


----------



## EvenOlderFudd (Jun 18, 2008)

Man! great pictures. I just haven't found a cooler place to hang out than the Books . Did you happen to see any Buffalo? We ran into 2 bulls 2 years ago, Also a load of turkeys.. Its just a great area. again, pictures are great!!!


----------



## skull krazy (Jan 5, 2008)

My son drew the muzzle deer last year in the Books.

Although we were disappointed in the age class we "weren't" seeing, we had a fantastic week long hunt and saw easy 100 bucks. It seemes like the top end of the age class was about 2 1/2 years old.....and they were thick as flies.
We passed on at least 50 4x4 bucks hoping to find something with a little more age on it.
We did see a buck that was around the 170" mark, but he was gone as quickly as we spotted him.
We hunted him for two more days never too see him again.
We camped on the Seep Ridge road and hunted the ridge road on top in both east and west directions every day.

There never was a boring or less productive outing, always saw lots of small bucks, loads of elk and even quite a few buffalo. We also had a hay day calling coyotes during the day and took a few out of the equation, it was fun.

Personally, i wouldn't burn up 9 years worth of bonus points for this tag, but my son got lucky and drew it at the Convention. 

Fun hunt, but don't expect a monster buck. With over 600 buck tags given for this unit each year, it's easy to see why the age class isn't up to par, although there are a few really nice bucks taken on occasion.

Skull Krazy


----------



## Bustin Bucks (May 27, 2008)

SKULL KRAZY- Thanks for your reply I am not expecting a monster but it would be nice I just didnt want to wait for a LE deer tag for half my life I have an archery tag and all I want is a good looking buck in the velvet but about these coyotes were you calling them up on top like on the divide road or at the bottom?


----------



## skull krazy (Jan 5, 2008)

Bustin bucks-

They say the archery is the best time to see bigger bucks, i hope it holds true for you and you can stick a hawg!!
The best bucks we saw were up on the ridgeline west of PR Springs, all across the top towards the roadless border.

But.....rumor has it that the older age class deer are over towards the Colorado border and over on the Bonanza end.
It might just pay ya to give it a looky see. 

As for the yotes, we hunted them just down about half way up the Seep Ridge road. we'd just take a little side roads in a mile or so off the main drag, hide the ATV and walk a ways and set up. We got dogs to come in just about every set we made, it was a great way to spend the middle of the days. 

You'll have a bawl on this hunt, there are so many deer there it's crazy, hopefully you can find one that gets your heart pounding......and i hope you do!!

Good luck!!
SKULL


----------



## short_stack_ 13 (Jul 14, 2008)

Here is a pic of the buck I shot on last years rifle hunt. Took him on the third day of hunting, seen tons of bucks, but this was the best of them. Good luck to all with tags!


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Sweet buck!! Congrats!!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

short_stack_13- welcome to the forum.

That buck definately has some unique character to him, I like the dark horns.

If you dont mind telling, what general area were you in?

sawsman


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Don't worry about the coyotes... cuz you'll start chasing those instead of the deer! I was hunting this small canyon looking for a specific deer I had seen pre-season and saw coyotes every morning for three mornings in a row. I held off shooting one, not wanting to mess up my chance to run into the buck I was searching for.

Couldn't take it any longer and on the 4th morning set out to smack one.....










You'd of thought I killed a B&C buck after I nailed that coyote! I've shot a lot of those vermin with a rifle, but that was the first with my muzzle loader..good fun!

Get a few good days in the Books scouting pretty close to the start of the season and you'll do fine. Hunt as many days as your can...cuz the "crowd" dies off pretty quick after a few days of hunting and all the 18" 3x2's are shot from the road :shock:


----------



## Bustin Bucks (May 27, 2008)

Thanks for the info and the pics.


----------



## Bustin Bucks (May 27, 2008)

Anymore?


----------

